# Fernwartung: Kommunikationskabel zwischen 2 Computern



## bits'bytes (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe hier folgendes Problem.

Unsere Geräte bieten die Möglichkeit über Modem eine PPP Verbindung für Service-Zwecke aufzubauen.

Um diese Verbindung zu testen, möchte ich im Büro nicht 2 Modems installieren. 

Deshalb habe ich mir unter Windows eine Direktverbindung konfiguriert. 

Versuche ich nun über diese Direktverbindung (Kommunikationskabel zwischen 2 Computern) die PPP Verbindung aufzubauen, greift Windows anscheinend nicht mal auf die Schnittstelle zu sondern meldet immer dass das Modem nicht bereit ist.

Aber genau das wollte ich ja mit dieser Konfiguration umgehen. Mit einer 2-ten DFÜ-Verbindung welche im Windows konfiguriert ist und welche tatsächlich 2 Modems verwendet, kann ich die PPP Verbindung zur Steuerung aufbauen.

Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand diese Direktverbindung verwendet ? Was übersehe ich dabei ?

Danke für jeden Tipp!

lg
bb


----------



## erick_wick (4 Mai 2010)

*Point-to-Point Protocol*

Das *Point-to-Point Protocol* (PPP, zu deutsch „Punkt-zu-Punkt-Protokoll“) ist in der Informationstechnologie ein Netzwerkprotokoll zum Verbindungsaufbau über Wählleitungen......

Point-to-Point Protocol

Also das ganze wird über Direktverbibdung nicht Funktionieren.

mfg Erick


----------



## bits'bytes (11 Mai 2010)

OK, nachdem ich das gelesen habe hab ichs mal mit SLIP probiert und das hat natürlich auch nicht funktioniert 

Ist ja auch was für Wählleitungen. Soweit kann ich das ja verstehen. Aber was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist :

Als Verbindungsmedium kann man ja mittlerweile nicht nur Modems verwenden sondern auch div. Funkprotokolle usw. 

Von Windows wird im Bereich Modem die Option "Direktverbindung" bereitgestellt. Da würde ich annehmen dass bei "Direktverbindung" kein Handshake mit einem Modem verlangt wird. Was macht das dann überhaupt für einen Sinn ??

Ich glaube noch immer dass das irgendwie funktionieren müsste, leider verstehe ich es noch nicht. Wenns soweit ist, stehts hier....


----------



## bits'bytes (26 Mai 2010)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Wenns soweit ist, stehts hier....



Na toll,
war zwar wirklich ein blöder Fehler, aber falls das mal jemand benötigt:

PPP funktioniert sehr wohl, allerdings darf man die Hardware Fluss Steuerung nicht aktiviert haben. 

Ich habe ja anstatt das zu deaktivieren lieber ein Kabel gebastelt mit allen möglichen Handshake Leitungen, ob es sie nun gibt oder nicht 

Kann jetzt gleichzeitig VNC, FTP und PVI über die PPP Direkt-Verbindung bzw. halt dann auch über Modem fahren...

bg
bb


----------

